# Live In MX work in USA border



## Ambros (Feb 21, 2013)

My husband and I have lived in Mexico in the past,in the Guadalajara & Chapala areas. We are now back in the US working in Florida. We would love to move back to Mexico but would like to commute daily over the border for work. We are U.S. citizens and would just transfer with our current employers.Any ideas for relatively safe nice on both sides of the border would be appreciated.We have looked into Ensenada and San Diego but would love any other ideas. I've spent 3 days searching on the internet and don't have alot more ideas than I did when I started.Also,I understand the way to go is a Sentri pass to speed up getting through border crossing. I've read that they do a background check for criminal past.Would a 30 year old DUI prevent it from being granted?:clap2:


----------

